# Chevy 45-55-6500 is back!



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Loving this truck!
Duramax motor, Allison transmission, 4x4, 22,500 gvwr and factory air ride with motor driven compressor... What more could a gm plow guy want?

http://autoweek.com/article/trucks/chevy-expands-silverado-medium-duty-lineup-bid-outgun-ford-ram


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1st comment.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

They slap it together using all gm components, not sure what's wrong with that... Completely different then the cat / Navistar project, that used Navistar motor ect


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Triple L said:


> They slap it together using all gm components, not sure what's wrong with that... Completely different then the cat / Navistar project, that used Navistar motor ect


Just another online expert using up monitor ink....:laugh:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It's still a GM...although I am impressed by their hidden admission that IFS does in fact not belong on a work truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I would take it in a GMC, the Chevy grill looks too much like a Ford SD...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

That’s a game changer....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> It's still a GM...although I am impressed by their hidden admission that IFS does in fact not belong on a work truck.


I wonder when ford is going to figure out what their issue that makes them junk is???


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> I wonder when ford is going to figure out what their issue that makes them junk is???


:gunsfiring::gunsfiring::gunsfiring:


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Defcon 5 said:


> That's a game changer....


Almost as big as the Boss Quick Cube?



Philbilly2 said:


> I wonder when ford is going to figure out what their issue that makes them junk is???


I wouldn't even bother with him, I think he must be 5'2" and suffer from "Napoleon Complex" or something similar due to the nature of his posts.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> 1st comment.
> 
> View attachment 178969


So Todd uses "lakehills" as a username?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

So.....It’s a Terrastar-Maxxxxxforce with a Chevy body.....One question....Why??


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Triple L said:


> They slap it together using all gm components, not sure what's wrong with that... Completely different then the cat / Navistar project, that used Navistar motor ect


CAT engeneerd the motor....Navastar build it....CAT wants to get back into the Class 8 engine market....This was their first attempt at it....Fail


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like the cab is too small for us tall guys

Doors look like they come off a dodge


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Defcon 5 said:


> CAT engeneerd the motor....Navastar build it....CAT wants to get back into the Class 8 engine market....This was their first attempt at it....Fail


I'm pretty sure cat provided specific tuning for the motor but it was a Navistar design / build but we'll leave it at that... Not sure why it's relevant to a well known duramax Allison powertrain


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

I like the concept, but hope they learned from their previous experience in this market. From what I'm seeing, they did not. Still alot of areas I wish they had tidied up - seems a bit of sticking stuff from the parts bin altogether to make it work.

It's a pickup body and powertrain on a light "medium" duty frame. If you want to do heavy truck work, then buy a heavy truck. IMHDAO, this doesn't bridge the gap.

But, just my opinion, and we all know what they are worth. And because it's a free country (sort of), I'll just change the channel.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I honestly think the thing that really beat them up in the 45/55 range was the top kick styling. It just made it look like to much truck for some. 

All some guys need is a heavy duty pickup (like a 450 or 550) and this appears to be about the right fit for that category... no?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Someone had a post deleted...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> I honestly think the thing that really beat them up in the 45/55 range was the top kick styling. It just made it look like to much truck for some.
> All some guys need is a heavy duty pickup (like a 450 or 550) and this appears to be about the right fit for that category... no?



I was really hoping for a pick up sized 5500. Would be nice to put a bigger plow and salter on... 
With 1/2M kilometers on my 07 I am a huge fan of the duramax/Allison combo.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd still somewhat consider this pickup sized, pickup cab and instead of fender flares they just made the hood bigger... Not to mention the benefits of having a tilt forward hood over a pickup hood


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

A while ago when the ford 6.7 first came out I was talking to a guy that ran a shop that had a f450 or f550 rollback who HATED his ford. He was on rotation for NJ state police tows so he took a truck home with him. He had a Kodiak but wasn't able to have it at his house because his HOA wouldn't allow anything bigger than a pickup. Same class truck, same rollback body, and unlike most HOA's they were fine with them being lettered company trucks with commercial plates, it was the fact that one looked like a pickup and one did not.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm not up to speed on the GM stuff, but wasn't the old 45/5500 a van cab?

That rendering of the cab looks like my 2017 650 except the grill bars go the other way.

On the 6500 why don't they make it up to 26K? It doesn't make sense to me.

I very curious about the air suspension, I'm assuming they're talkin just the rear? And will that be available in the 45 and up?

I have it on order on my 2019 F650.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Rear air ride is powered by an engine driven compressor just like a big rig

I would assume the gvwr of the 6500 is 22,500 because of 4wd transfer case ratings as well as the Allison 2000 transmission park pawl rating

Only class 6 truck to offer factory 4wd


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Triple L said:


> Rear air ride is powered by an engine driven compressor just like a big rig
> 
> I would assume the gvwr of the 6500 is 22,500 because of 4wd transfer case ratings as well as the Allison 2000 transmission park pawl rating
> 
> Only class 6 truck to offer factory 4wd


Maybe if they used real brakes they wouldn't be restricted by the transmission park pawl.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Our Internationals don't even have a "park". 

Wouldn't the 2 WD go up to 26K.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Maybe if they used real brakes they wouldn't be restricted by the transmission park pawl.


Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Triple L said:


> Rear air ride is powered by an engine driven compressor just like a big rig
> 
> I would assume the gvwr of the 6500 is 22,500 because of 4wd transfer case ratings as well as the Allison 2000 transmission park pawl rating
> 
> Only class 6 truck to offer factory 4wd


I thought your Hino was the bestest?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

1olddogtwo said:


> Our Internationals don't even have a "park".
> 
> Wouldn't the 2 WD go up to 26K.


Ours doesn't either.

I think not offering air brakes on the 55/6500's is going to hinder them. I would never buy a truck above 19500 without air brakes after having them.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> I'm not up to speed on the GM stuff, but wasn't the old 45/5500 a van cab?


Old 4500/5500


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Ours doesn't either.
> 
> I think not offering air brakes on the 55/6500's is going to hinder them. I would never buy a truck above 19500 without air brakes after having them.


Just about everyone I know has 25,500 and 33k trucks with juice brakes here, anyone can drive it, I agree air is the best but I can't see it hindering them as their 6500 isn't a real 6500 truck and I would say 3/4 of all 6500 trucks have juice brakes atleast where I am from just for driver shortages


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Triple L said:


> Just about everyone I know has 25,500 and 33k trucks with juice brakes here, anyone can drive it, I agree air is the best but I can't see it hindering them as their 6500 isn't a real 6500 truck and I would say 3/4 of all 6500 trucks have juice brakes atleast where I am from just for driver shortages


In the US of A, air breaks have nothing to do with CDL. Or qualified drivers.

I'd shoot myself before I got a truck over 26k with juice breaks. Unlikely I'd buy another 26k truck with juice breaks.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> In the US of A, air breaks have nothing to do with CDL. Or qualified drivers.
> 
> I'd shoot myself before I got a truck over 26k with juice breaks. Unlikely I'd buy another 26k truck with juice breaks.


We have to have an air brake endorsement along with our A (CDL) to drive anything air brake equipped. I'm thinking of replacing our 3500 cab and chassis and this truck is big possibility as like Chad said anyone can drive it.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

JD Dave said:


> We have to have an air brake endorsement along with our A (CDL) to drive anything air brake equipped. I'm thinking of replacing our 3500 cab and chassis and this truck is big possibility as like Chad said anyone can drive it.


Can I drive it after you mod it as Underwarranty...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

So even if the GVWR is under CDL weight, and the truck has air brakes, in Canada you have to have a CDL with no air brake restriction to drive it??


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

You have to have your air brake (z) license, I don't know of anyone with their normal G and air Z, here it's all the way with your dz or az (CDL) or your drive a truck with juice brakes, hence why everyone here has juice brake trucks and air brakes are reserved for big boy trucks where you need your big boy license to drive it anyway


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Zzzzzz....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

ok, now that I've seen more......I kinda like them. I love the hood opening, does have the bigger rig feel to it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L said:


> You have to have your air brake (z) license, I don't know of anyone with their normal G and air Z, here it's all the way with your dz or az (CDL) or your drive a truck with juice brakes, hence why everyone here has juice brake trucks and air brakes are reserved for big boy trucks where you need your big boy license to drive it anyway


Lots of farmers have a GZ. You can drive any straight truck with Air brakes just not a trailer of it has farm plates and your using it to haul your own grain.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

it has a big rig feel to it buts its just a f550.5, it still on a pick up frame.

why not just get an f650 if you want something larger? These Things are HUGE for what they can actually handle. my neighbor has an old topkick with the utility body on it and it dwarfs my Int 4300, except my Int 4300 can handle way more than his topkick.... 

i dont get it. they should have matched the 650.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

No 4wd on f650... It bridges the gap between an overloaded 550 with no payload left after body and Salter and plow and a f650 with no 4wd...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

What does anyone in this industry need 4wd in an F650 for??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Triple L said:


> No 4wd on f650... It bridges the gap between an overloaded 550 with no payload left after body and Salter and plow and a f650 with no 4wd...


I've got 2 trucks that are the equivalent of 650s, they don't need 4WD.

My L8000 has 4WD, seldom gets used. And it never really needs to be used...but since it's there, it has been.

Shoot, I have a 550 without 4WD, works just fine with 4 tonnes of salt.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've got 2 trucks that are the equivalent of 650s, they don't need 4WD.
> 
> My L8000 has 4WD, seldom gets used. And it never really needs to be used...but since it's there, it has been.
> 
> Shoot, I have a 550 without 4WD, works just fine with 4 tonnes of salt.


This.

My 450 and 550 are both 2wd and they get around just fine. One even has street tread drive tires and does good with salt in the bed.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

my int 4300 is 2wd and hasnt gotten stuck once this year. only thing i wish it had was a locking rear diff. dont get me wrong the new truck is cool, its just over sized for its capabilities.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Ok so then why does every landscaping company buy a 550 instead of a 650? There has to be 10 to 1 on the road...

Sometimes it's nice to plow without 4 yards of salt on, like when you get to the next property where you've already used 3 ton up... is that such a terrible concept?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm not every landscaping company, so I can't answer that.

We plow with 1 ton of salt regularly as well. 

All I'm saying is in the flatlands where the majority of us plow, 4WD is not needed in that size truck. 

I will also say I wouldn't buy a fully ootfitted 550 because the numbers don't make sense compared to a 650 due to carrying capacity.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Triple L said:


> Ok so then why does every landscaping company buy a 550 instead of a 650? There has to be 10 to 1 on the road...
> 
> Sometimes it's nice to plow without 4 yards of salt on, like when you get to the next property where you've already used 3 ton up... is that such a terrible concept?


Because they don't understand how much more capable the bigger truck is. I will probably never have another truck in between a 350 and 4300/650.

Our 4300 plows with zero issues even with an empty spreader. You don't need 4wd if you have good tires, a driver with at least half a brain, and even a little bit of salt in the bed.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Here in ne plowing anything that's not dead flat is a drag in 2wd.I sold my inter 4700 because it was beginning to drive me crazy. Get a wet snow with post storm dropping temps and you would get stuck pushing into piles. I tried everything including chains(harsh,but pushed like a dozer). Down sized to a 4x4 gmc 4500 and plow in 2wd 75% of the time.But when you need it ,you need it! I don't have to worry about the new trucks, I'll be dead before I could afford a used one!


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

f550 in big rig clothing. a boss EXT would probably hold up nicely on that. 

also, it kinda looks like a ford and a ram?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

We get into a lot more freezing rain now here, even the municipalities have to chain up the for our backroads every once in a while. Lots of hills and valleys swamp in the summer. What is it you US guys say? “I’d rather have it and not need it...”


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr.Markus said:


> We get into a lot more freezing rain now here, even the municipalities have to chain up the for our backroads every once in a while. Lots of hills and valleys swamp in the summer. What is it you US guys say? "I'd rather have it and not need it..."


https://www.onspot.com


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My 2WD F550 has a plow package. Turns great.

It will haul over 40,000lbs, I can put 15000 on rear axle, empty weight is 5K with my 100gal full. My net is 10K....do I really need more?

The 6500 should match the 650.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

your 550 or your 650?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My 550 I'm talking about. We do have 650's but those are 24ft box trucks.

This was yesterday,


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I should add that F550 is a 18K GVW, that thing rides excellent. As most of you know, I've drive alot all over the country.
Our other 550's are 19500 gvw

Monday ilI' drive it to KC, back to Chicago on tuesday. Either Wednesday or Thursday I'll head to Florida for the weekend.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I probably won’t end up buying one anyways as I’m getting cheap in my old age and would rather run older trucks now and have spares since we can fix most things ourselves. That being said I’d like 4wd as basically I just want a heavy pickup for the farm also. Headers are getting so big and heavy that a 2wd truck won’t pull them out or into field with out getting stuck. We’ve Got our dually so stuck coming out of field that it blocked the driveway and everything else was in field and we couldn’t get out to tow it. Lol


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

But I'm sure if you used your class 7 - 1 wheel drive sterling you would never get stuck... 1 ton of fertilizer on the back and that thing can go through a mud bog in 8th gear at an idle or probably in reverse at that... Why in the world would you ever want a 4wd truck Dave?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok..we get it...you think 4wd is a requirement for these trucks. 

It's a lot different pulling 15000 pounds of dead weight around BEHIND a truck than having 15000 pounds right on top of the drive axle.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

I pull the heads (35ft grain and 12 row corn) behind my F250, why is such a large truck necessary for hauling heads?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I honestly wouldn’t get it if I was just plowing snow. 4wd hurts fuel economy and repairs/maintenance cost more.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Ok..we get it...you think 4wd is a requirement for these trucks.
> 
> It's a lot different pulling 15000 pounds of dead weight around BEHIND a truck than having 15000 pounds right on top of the drive axle.


I have a Hino that's like a f650, we plow alot of snow with it, it's great when it's got 4-5 ton on, almost unstoppable but my goodness I loose my crap when I can't back up on level ground after making a push if I don't have any salt on... or leaving my house on the way to the salt depot in the early morning... So yes I love the fact that gm is offering a 22,500 truck with 4wd, it would work perfect for my application...


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

At least you can open hood with plow on.I run out of washer fluid on my 4500 and I'm in for a little work!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

leigh said:


> At least you can open hood with plow on.I run out of washer fluid on my 4500 and I'm in for a little work!


Boss plows are great...on our international you don't have to take it off. Flip the pins and let the headgear down and hood opens perfectly.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

MXZ1983 said:


> I pull the heads (35ft grain and 12 row corn) behind my F250, why is such a large truck necessary for hauling heads?


They pull them fine on dry flat ground other then it's not legal around here. We pull ours with 2500 hd most of the time. It's in the fall when ground isn't good and the pickup can't even move it. It wasn't as bad until we went with a Deere Draper. Plus we are quite hilly in places and we should have brakes on our header wagons. When buying work only trucks it's not that much more to buy a 5500 as we don't use our personal trucks generally for work.


----------



## farmergeorge (Nov 19, 2015)

JD Dave said:


> They pull them fine on dry flat ground other then it's not legal around here. We pull ours with 2500 hd most of the time. It's in the fall when ground isn't good and the pickup can't even move it. It wasn't as bad until we went with a Deere Draper. Plus we are quite hilly in places and we should have brakes on our header wagons. When buying work only trucks it's not that much more to buy a 5500 as we don't use our personal trucks generally for work.


 Whats illegal about towing a header behind a pickup?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Im thinking Depth(width).


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Im thinking Depth(width).


Is it because its being towed with a pickup.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I really don't know, I don't think its weight, but over a certain width needs wide load permits, might be different for farmers cause I've almost hit a few out here in the middle of the night.
I hate meeting them in the dark 
" Those lights are high, how friggin wide are you?"


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

OK, farmers are exempt on width...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> OK, farmers are exempt on width...


Farmers here get away with a lot. They pay no sales tax for farm use items. They dont need a building permit to put up a building. They dont have to pay employees overtime for over 40 hours work. Overwidth equipment on the road. I'm sure there is much more.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Livin' the dream....lol.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Pretty much the only thing farmers aren't exempt from is weight laws. Exempt from CDL under 150 air miles, width, height, most noise ordinances, overtime, sales tax, etc.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Rules were created when family farms still existed... many farms are large corporations and that is where I as a small time farmer and also a small business owner find the rules to be a little bit... well.. off? we will say?

The corporate farms with hundreds of employees and the tax evasion that is sheltered by a grandfather clause is a bit much when I pay what I do with my corp...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Pretty much the only thing farmers aren't exempt from is weight laws. Exempt from CDL under 150 air miles, width, height, most noise ordinances, overtime, sales tax, etc.


That is my rule... throw a triangle on ANYTHING... instantly legal... :laugh:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> That is my rule... throw a triangle on ANYTHING... instantly legal... :laugh:


So you know the "I'm just a dumb farmer" routine too??


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

farmergeorge said:


> Whats illegal about towing a header behind a pickup?


A wagon here now is considered the same as pulling a trailer and must abide by the same weight laws when being pulled by a licensed vehicle. Have you ever tried to stop your head in an emergency? Behind a tractor there is no law. Listen I'm Not sure why I'm trying to explain why I want to buy something. We have basically every class of truck made on our farm and I'd like a 5500 for a farm/service truck.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

...........


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

"Farmin in the city..."


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

JD Dave said:


> View attachment 179137
> 
> A wagon here now is considered the same as pulling a trailer and must abide by the same weight laws when being pulled by a licensed vehicle. Have you ever tried to stop your head in an emergency? Behind a tractor there is no law. Listen I'm Not sure why I'm trying to explain why I want to buy something. We have basically every class of truck made on our farm and I'd like a 5500 for a farm/service truck.


Both our head haulers have brakes on them .makes a big difference .
We do get away with a lot of things because of farm, and I agree some is rediculous and should be retracted.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Farmers here get away with a lot. They pay no sales tax for farm use items. They dont need a building permit to put up a building. They dont have to pay employees overtime for over 40 hours work. Overwidth equipment on the road. I'm sure there is much more.


We need building permits and any business in Ontario pays our sales tax but can claim it back. We don't pay overtime on the farm and over width is a given. If you have a problem with it you can become a farmer.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't know how this turned into hate on farmers thread from a truck thread.
It is nice to have the option of 4wd, if you don't need it op out. The real question is do you need WiFi hot spot, nav, satellite radio...I imagine the $40-$60k msrp is going to be +$90k here in Canada.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Pretty much the only thing farmers aren't exempt from is weight laws. Exempt from CDL under 150 air miles, width, height, most noise ordinances, overtime, sales tax, etc.


I know farmers don't have to worry about frost laws, not sure the weight laws apply to the same extent either. Could be wrong.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

one of my buddies will be purchasing this truck the second he can, he has a MINT topkick crew cab with the utility body on it, tints, sick sound system, and a bazillion lights all over it. he owns a tow truck company though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> They dont need a building permit to put up a building.


Neither do you...depending on what you're using it for.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Its not a hate the farmer thing, I use to farm and would like to get back into it. But I dont like when you start mixing farm use with corporate business.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave said:


> We have basically every class of truck made on our farm and I'd like a 5500 for a farm/service truck.


Makes perfect sense. Hard to outfit a 350 as a service truck and not be overweight.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Neither do you...depending on what you're using it for.


What could I use it for that I wouldnt need a permit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> What could I use it for that I wouldnt need a permit.


Tractor storage.

Or...since you're in Lapeertucky...livestock storage...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> since you're in Lapeertucky...livestock storage...



So like a house....!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tractor storage.
> 
> Or...since you're in Lapeertucky...livestock storage...


As you know I am on commercial property, not only do I need a building permit but any structure must be engineered so there is another $2000. just for blue prints plus the permit must be pulled by a licensed commercial contractor/builder.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> So like a house....!!!


Apparently in Erin and Lapeertucky.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I do live in s shack comparatively speaking...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

To get some what back on track. It would be nice for a choice of engines. A Cummins in there would be a good choice.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The way those lights are stacked reminds me of the Griswold family truckster...


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The way those lights are stacked reminds me of the Griswold family truckster...


Your point??? :laugh_O:laugh:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JD Dave said:


> ...........
> 
> View attachment 179139


I bet you get the "you are the number 1 farmer" salute often... :laugh:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Can't ask for anything more.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

NYH1 said:


>


The front ends sure look alike.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

1olddogtwo said:


> Can't ask for anything more.
> 
> View attachment 179203


What's better than 4x4?

6x4!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> Can't ask for anything more.
> 
> View attachment 179203


I can think of a few things...


----------



## Snow Business 1 (Oct 15, 2012)

I am pretty excited for these trucks and was thrilled to see the 6500 as that wasn't anticipated. It was supposed to be just the 4500/5500. GM can't get these trucks into production soon enough for me. Been waiting for the medium duty line up to come back for along time. I intend to order two of these (6500 and 4500) in the diesel engine this summer. 

As for 4x4, I will likely be ordering one with 4x4. Getting out of our yard in the winter time and pulling a trailer on snow packed roads the 4x4 will really come in handy. I don't intend to put a spreader in this truck so won't have the weight in salt.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

You do realize GM is not producing them???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> You do realize GM is not producing them???


Shhh...you're going to kill his GM buzz...


----------



## Snow Business 1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> You do realize GM is not producing them???


So what is your point? GM/navisstar partnership is fine with me.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Why not just buy a terrastar...?


----------



## Snow Business 1 (Oct 15, 2012)

All my trucks are Chevy/gmc. From a branding stand point I wanted to keep that the same. I have a few of the older medium duties and they are due for replacement soon. To me it makes sense to stay with the same look.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Not nocking your choose. However, I'd be more worried about function ability and what's going to work the best for your business then looks. Different brands, the same color (or different color), lettered up, most people wouldn't be able to tell or care anyways. 

As an example, my first plow was a Fisher. When I bought my new truck and plow, I was keeping my old setup so I stayed with Fisher because 1) I like Fisher Plows 2) I could put my first plow on my new truck if I ever needed to. That makes sense. 

Just my $0.02, good luck, NYH1.


----------



## Snow Business 1 (Oct 15, 2012)

I understand your point. But I wouldn’t already have this style truck in my fleet if they didn’t provide the right function for my business. The branding comment was in response to buying a terrastar which is a similar truck also built by navisstar up until 2015 I believe.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Snow Business 1 said:


> So what is your point? GM/navisstar partnership is fine with me.


Didn't Ford have one with them?


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

My humble opinion, and I know we are getting off topic but, if you want to build a brand (your business is a brand) to have all you vehicles the same colour with logos is important. Most customers also like to see clean vehicles that look like they are taken care of. Look at the brown courier company, there's a white one too. I'm sure in your area there is at least one company that when you see a certain vehicle coming down the street you have a good idea who it is already just because of the colour and "look" of the vehicle.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Or you live in a small town and hold onto your truck for a looooong time and everyone knows who you are...
Lol. I still don't know who half the people waving at me are...they keep changing cars.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Or you live in a small town and hold onto your truck for a looooong time and everyone knows who you are...
> Lol. I still don't know who half the people waving at me are...they keep changing cars.


They're trying to wave you down because you forgot to unplug the extension cord again...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> Didn't Ford have one with them?


I heard Ford owns Cummings.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

All these trucks/cars today are mostly assembled from parts that were built from someone else. Ford and Dodge diesels dont use their own engine as we all know.


----------



## Snow Business 1 (Oct 15, 2012)

I guess I should apologize to the ford loyalist for showing any excitement to a new GM product coming out. Carry on boys.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I heard Ford owns Cummings.


Furd had about 10% of Cummings then sold it back. I tink..


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Ford diesels dont use their own engine as we all know.


Since when is the 6.7 Power Stroke not a Ford designed and built engine?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Snow Business 1 said:


> So what is your point? GM/navisstar partnership is fine with me.


I dive a Cat-Navistar That is the biggest pos on the planet


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Snow Business 1 said:


> I guess I should apologize to the ford loyalist for showing any excitement to a new GM product coming out. Carry on boys.


You can get excited all you want....That's what they were aiming for....I would wait a year or two before I plunked down that kinda cash......Three letters come to mind...,EXT


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> All these trucks/cars today are mostly assembled from parts that were built from someone else. Ford and Dodge diesels dont use their own engine as we all know.


*in: Power Stroke Wiki *
*6.7 Power Stroke*
*6.7L Power Stroke*


*Manufacturer*

Ford Motor Company

*Production*

2011+

*Predecessor*

6.4 L DI

*Displacement*

6.7 L, 409 cu³

*Cylinder bore*

3.90 inches

*Piston stroke*

4.25 inches

*Power output*

390-400 hp

*Torque output*

735-800 lb-ft

*Dry weight*

≈990 lbs

The 6.7 L is the first medium duty diesel designed and built by Ford. It was designed in conjunction with AVL in Austria. During design, Ford engineers codenamed this engine "Scorpion" due to the turbo being mounted right on top of the block. It includes a Compacted graphite iron (CGI) block for greater strength while reducing weight, reverse flow aluminum cylinder heads (the exhaust ports are located in the lifter valley) with dual water jackets, six head bolts per cylinder, and 29,000 psi (1,999 bar) a high-pressure common rail Bosch fuel system. The system delivers up to five injection events per cylinder per cycle using eight-hole piezo injectors spraying fuel into the piston bowl. This engine also supports B20 biodiesel (allowing greener fueling options of up to 20 percent biodiesel and 80 percent petroleum diesel). There is also a unique inboard exhaust and outboard intake architecture, an automotive-industry first for a modern production diesel engine. Honeywell's single-sequential turbocharger features an industry-first double-sided compressor wheel mounted on a single shaft. It combines the benefits of a small turbocharger (faster response) and a large turbocharger (ability to compress and force more air into the engine for more power) in one unit. The connecting rods are made by Mahle.

Emissions controls include exhaust gas recirculation, Denoxtronic based Selective Catalytic Reduction (SCR) solution from Bosch, and a Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF). Output was originally 390 hp (291 kW) and 735 lb·ft (997 N·m). but shortly after production started, Ford announced that they have made an update to the new 6.7L diesel. The new engine control software makes the engine capable of 400 hp (298 kW) @ 2800 rpm and 800 lb·ft (1,085 N·m) @ 1600 rpm while achieving better fuel economy and without any physical changes to the engine. All 6.7L engines already shipped to dealerships or purchased by customers can be upgraded to Fords new specifications with a free software update available at Ford dealerships


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My 18 is 450hp and 925tq


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> *in: Power Stroke Wiki *
> *6.7 Power Stroke*
> *6.7L Power Stroke*
> 
> ...


Great story...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> My 18 is 450hp and 925tq


At what RPM's?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I dive a Cat-Navistar That is the biggest pos on the planet


Wasn't it -40° yesterday according to the Catastar?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> At what RPM's?


Alot


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> You can get excited all you want....That's what they were aiming for....I would wait a year or two before I plunked down that kinda cash......Three letters come to mind...,EXT


2 numbers and a decimal come to mind for me...

6.0


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wasn't it -40° yesterday according to the Catastar?


Yes.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Alot


Understood


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes.....
> 
> View attachment 180326


That would be EPIC in Detoilet...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> 2 numbers and a decimal come to mind for me...
> 
> 6.0


Good point....I Also enjoyed owning the Turbo Diesel That GM came out with in the late 90s


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> At what RPM's?


What is the number just before BOOOMM?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> What is the number just before BOOOMM?


11


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> Great story...


Thank you I plagiarized it myself.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My very first diesel was a 1979 Chevy.......

What a freaking disaster that was. 

Google GM diesel 5.7.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

My FIL had one of them 5.7 conversations in a Olds Delta 88, Definitely a POS.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I guess I didnt know the 6.7 was built by Ford. After the previous disasters I never looked at another ford.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> At what RPM's?


RPMs are only important if it starts...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Your going to see International come out with a pickup truck.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Your going to see International come out with a pickup truck.


If so I hope they're a little more thought oot than the other attempt they made.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Your going to see International come out with a pickup truck.


International pickup was my first vehicle driving experience in a field helping the neighbor put up fence. I dont remember how old I was, 10-12 maybe.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My first set of traffic tickets was in a 1966 International Scout

I was 14 and it was my 1st plow truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Interesting


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> Interesting
> 
> View attachment 180337


























Oh my that is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> Interesting
> 
> View attachment 180337


Your next plow truck...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Oh my that is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen...


Eye'd make an eye joke...but I can't handle being called a jerk again.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Oh my that is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen...


You really need to get out of the sewer pipe more....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> Interesting
> 
> View attachment 180337


Saw one on the road Monday....It was all covered up with stuff on it to disquise it...Still looked better than a Ford


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> Saw one on the road Monday....It was all covered up with stuff on it to disquise it...Still looked better than a Ford


That's cause it was leaving the plow dealer with it's tail pipe between it's ............truck nuts hanging off the hitch


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.businessinsider.com/chevy-launching-new-pickup-trucks-to-compete-with-ford-2018-4


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Eye'd make an eye joke...but I can't handle being called a jerk again.


Lol... ok... so Nash Bridges... played by the actor know as Dean ____________

Better???


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> That's cause it was leaving the plow dealer with it's tail pipe between it's ............truck nuts hanging off the hitch


Such anger and hostility....You need to stop talking to Oomkes...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> Interesting
> 
> View attachment 180337


Pat's article says that this is supposed to be the front end on all HDs in 2020...

So the way I read it, it is 2500 and up?

Man I hope so...


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

That must be the revamp Chevy could afford to do from their government handout money a few years back


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

DeVries said:


> That must be the revamp Chevy could afford to do from their government handout money a few years back


Wonder what Ford did with the 5.9 billion they received from the TALF fund???


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

DeVries said:


> That must be the revamp Chevy could afford to do from their government handout money a few years back


They got stock for that money....In the governments infinit wisdom they decided to cash out when the price was low


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.washingtontimes.com/news/2009/mar/19/correction-ford-talf-story/

_









_


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Do you work for Ford also amongst your 9 other jobs??...Or are you just that big of a slappy??


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.washingtontimes.com/news/2009/mar/19/correction-ford-talf-story/
> 
> _
> 
> ...


Yeah... Great Story...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Do you work for Ford also amongst your 9 other jobs??...Or are you just that big of a slappy??


He knows the guy that mops the CEO's personal whizzer......


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Buddy of mine works at Navistar...

Sent these out yesterday.

















He says it is a joint project with GM/ Navistar.

Duramax Diesel, Allison Trans, Meritor gear driven transfer case, Dana driveline... she is going to be a beast.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Buddy of mine works at Navistar...
> 
> Sent these out yesterday.
> 
> ...


 Bad boy, looks like a GM.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> He says it is a joint project with GM/ Navistar.


So no more ford and navistar huh?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dieselss said:


> So no more ford and navistar huh?


Appears that way...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

dieselss said:


> So no more ford and navistar huh?


 They got greedy and wanted to build there own motors.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

FredG said:


> They got greedy and wanted to build there own motors.


Ha, dont team up with cat again then.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

dieselss said:


> Ha, dont team up with cat again then.


I was not aware Cat and Ford had anything going. I thought the 7.3 was a IHC motor and then they '' Ford '' built the 6.0 and the 6.7 on there own.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FredG said:


> I was not aware Cat and Ford had anything going. I thought the 7.3 was a IHC motor and then they '' Ford '' built the 6.0 and the 6.7 on there own.


6.7 is Ford in house

6.0 was Navistar's gem...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No more Catastars either?

Todd will be thrilled...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Philbilly2 said:


> Buddy of mine works at Navistar...
> 
> Sent these out yesterday.
> 
> ...


The full published brochures have only been out for a couple months with the full specs... Your buddy is behind the times with this one ..


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Triple L said:


> The full published brochures have only been out for a couple months with the full specs... Your buddy is behind the times with this one ..


Sorry, we grade on a curve in the lower 48...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Triple L said:


> The full published brochures have only been out for a couple months with the full specs... Your buddy is behind the times with this one ..


They been driving around here for the proving grounds for the better part of a year in zebra wrap old news...



Philbilly2 said:


> Sorry, we grade on a curve in the lower 48...


Game changer? Or to early to tell...?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

FredG said:


> I was not aware Cat and Ford had anything going. I thought the 7.3 was a IHC motor and then they '' Ford '' built the 6.0 and the 6.7 on there own.


Ford didn't really. The high pressure injection system was co developed by International and Cat. That's why the 3126 and C-7 Cat has bout the same Injection system as IH. My part timmer works at IH. Will have to see if they have the software yet for the new engines. They are a dealer and borrow my scanner.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Triple L said:


> The full published brochures have only been out for a couple months with the full specs... Your buddy is behind the times with this one ..


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 184852


If they get it up to 26,000 gvw it will be.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Buddy of mine works at Navistar...
> 
> Sent these out yesterday.
> 
> ...


Navastar is building them...Since CAT pulled out of the deal with navastar..I would not let Navastar assemble my kids legos let alone a truck I would buy


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No more Catastars either?
> 
> Todd will be thrilled...


They have not built Catastar going on two years ....Thank God...


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Isn’t this truck just like a F550.5? Big truck without the capacity to back it up? I was always told these GM 45-6500’s where inflated 550’s?? Correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Isn't this truck just like a F550.5? Big truck without the capacity to back it up? I was always told these GM 45-6500's where inflated 550's?? Correct me if I'm wrong.


What is a 550.5?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> What is a 550.5?


 I'm thinking he's asking if a Furd F-550 is comparable to a GM 5500, I don't use trucks that size so don't have the answer, guessing I would say they are comparable.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FredG said:


> I'm thinking he's asking if a Furd F-550 is comparable to a GM 5500, I don't use trucks that size so don't have the answer, guessing I would say they are comparable.


Maybe I asked wrong?

What class truck is a 550.5?

I have never heard of this *.5 *when talking about these trucks.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Maybe I asked wrong?
> 
> What class truck is a 550.5?
> 
> ...





Philbilly2 said:


> Maybe I asked wrong?
> 
> What class truck is a 550.5?
> 
> ...


 I was assuming the .5 was a typo.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> I'm thinking he's asking if a Furd F-550 is comparable to a GM 5500, I don't use trucks that size so don't have the answer, guessing I would say they are comparable.


Yeah pretty much same trucks with like GVW's... 450's and 550's just are more prevalent...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah pretty much same trucks with like GVW's... 450's and 550's just are more prevalent...


When GM had that kodiak or top kick body, I think that kept people away. They just looked bigger than they were.

Ford and dodge using a regular pickup looking cab was a selling point to me at least...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> When GM had that kodiak or top kick body, I think that kept people away. They just looked bigger than they were.
> 
> Ford and dodge using a regular pickup looking cab was a selling point to me at least...


I hated the look of the 45/5500 when they came out originally but they grew on me and now I love them... My 5500 will turn so tight compared to the 550 its almost like a cabover...

Dodge was late to the medium duty game as I thought first it was the Sterling 4500/5500...?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

And f550.5 is between a f550 and a f650...

I made it up. I think the 6500 is as large as the f650 but not the same specs and capacity.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Buddy of mine works at Navistar...
> 
> Sent these out yesterday.
> 
> ...


Seems GM realized real trucks have solid front axles.....
I can already hear the GM fans whizzing aboot the ride....


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

BUFF said:


> Seems GM realized real trucks have solid front axles.....
> I can already hear the GM fans whizzing aboot the ride....


I guess Tatra missed that memo in their junk box....
https://www.tatratrucks.com/trucks/customer-segment-catalog/mining/more-trucks/8x8-one-way-tipper-2/
https://www.tatratrucks.com/underwood/download/files/tatra-phoenix-euro6-8x8-1-way-tipper.pdf

100% grade at 44mt... not shabby for independent suspension on all axles.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Seems GM realized real trucks have solid front axles.....
> I can already hear the GM fans whizzing aboot the ride....


----------

